# Turnberry Ailsa - I saved the best till last!!



## stef92 (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyone knows how good Turnberry is, however it is not until you play it do you realise it's greatnessâ€¦

I managed to play it for a discounted sunset (after 3pm) tee time of Â£95 and it is a steal at that. The only issue with that is that you are kind of treated as a 2nd class citizen as you are not paying full price nor staying in the hotel. I felt the welcome was pretty uninterested, which I am sure most are but they don't have to cotton on. Nevertheless, if I wanted to have had that treatment I would have stayed in the hotel. All I truly cared about was that I was here, at Turnberryâ€¦! I can however recommend the B&B that I stayed at called Fairways. Only a 3 minute walk from the first tee and top class hospitality. We stayed in the Garden Suite at Â£25 pppn. Great value, as it had everything we needed and a superb breakfast that kept us going till 2:30 for lunch!

As for the course there are no weak holes whatsoever, and they all fit together perfectly.

I have plenty of pictures that I hope you will enjoy, plus a short video of the drive on the 9th from the championship tee (I know I shouldn't have, but you have to really! ) that found the notoriously difficult to find hogsback fairway!

Finally, not only did I save the best course till last on my trip, I also saved my golf tooâ€¦ a +6  gross 75! And without any birdies!

Sorry for not describing each photo, but otherwise I could be all day!

I hope you enjoy them!

Everyone knows how good Turnberry is, however it is not until you play it do you realise it's greatnessâ€¦

I managed to play it for a discounted sunset (after 3pm) tee time of Â£95 and it is a steal at that.

There are no weak holes whatsoever, and they all fit together perfectly.

I have plenty of pictures that I hope you will enjoy, plus a short video of the drive on the 9th from the championship tee (I know I shouldn't have, but you have to really! ) that found the notoriously difficult to find hogsback fairway!

Finally, not only did I save the best course till last on my trip, I also saved my golf tooâ€¦ a +6  gross 75! And without any birdies!

Sorry for not describing each photo, but otherwise I could be all day!

I hope you enjoy them!


Video: My Drive off the 9th


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for these cracking reviews, of some truly great courses, but gee you dont half know how to make some guys jealous


----------



## stef92 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for these cracking reviews, of some truly great courses, but gee you dont half know how to make some guys jealous 

Click to expand...

Thanks  

And sorry too!


----------



## Ethan (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, with those pink trousers and mop of unruly hair, I thought it was Rory McIlroy.







Then you swung the club ........


----------



## stef92 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks terrible. Won't be wasting my money going there!


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 10, 2011)

Played The Kintyre earlier in the year, and was sooo jealous of the guys tee-ing off on Ailsa. Great photos, looks like you got a great day.

Liking the Poulter troosers and Rory barnet...

Nice review mate !


----------



## redcatjazz (Sep 8, 2011)

really first class review - and - great swing my friend!  

this really made me want to play this magnificent course one day, adding to the already burning desire that formed after viewing the 2009 Open.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice review, played it a few times and it's not just because you had a deal that you received the apathetic greeting! We paid full whack each time and you'd think I'd insulted their mothers and dug a hole in the 18th green!!! 
The montys warm up basket was 20 balls (called baws locally) and the range was a poor layout, the course deserves better customer service.

P.s nice swing


----------

